# Carrier 58PAV Inducer Motor Noise



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

pull the lowest drain tube the black rubber ones on the inducer enclosure and see if water comes out (more than a couple drops) if so drain trap may be clogged and preventing proper drainage makeing the blower wheel become a paddlewheel


----------



## mad116 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks, will try


----------



## DIYCHICAGO (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey there, I came across this topic because I have the same Carrier 58PAV (12 yrs old) and I have a new growling/rattling noise coming from somewhere in the inducer motor assembly. I'm about to head to the parts store but I'm unsure if I need the wheel, the motor, or both. I already took the assembly out and the fiberglass gasket is worn-out and won't be able to be salvaged. I saw the reply to this post and don't have any rubber black hosings for draining. Is that a humidifier/dehumidifier item that might be optional? 
Question for the experts: I took the wheel off the inducer and noticed that there's a little play in the hub and the wheel itself. Is that normal or should the hub be held immobile to the wheel?
Thanks!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

A Pav is a mid efficiency furnace with no drain hoses. You need to replace both the motor and wheel as it gets off balance. Be VERY careful how you handle those wheels as they bend VERY easy and get off balance and will create vibration and future noise.


----------



## Masroq (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Yuri,
Can you please tell where can I find parts for Carrier Furnace 58PAV in Calgary, Canada, particularly the inducer motor and gaskets rather than replacing the whole assembly.
Thanks


----------

